# Heed and learn



## Muppet (Nov 4, 2015)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=788257421284058
			




I will leave this right here. Your welcome....

M.


----------



## Tbone (Nov 4, 2015)

I was waiting for a round to pop off and him to yell....MOMMA!!!


I was thoroughly disappointed:whatever:


----------



## JAKE18 (Nov 4, 2015)

OUTSTANDING… "The Gross Motor Skill Reload".  

Thank you for this.  I just figured out what Ive been doing wrong all these years.

Good work Mr. Muppet.


----------



## DA SWO (Nov 4, 2015)

Video unavailable....
Pretty good tech skills you have....


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Nov 4, 2015)

DA SWO said:


> Video unavailable....
> Pretty good tech skills you have....



It played earlier. It was pretty funny.


----------



## AWP (Nov 4, 2015)

Probably removed due to OPSEC.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Nov 4, 2015)

^^^LMAO...


----------



## medicchick (Nov 4, 2015)

Muppet said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=788257421284058
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*You're

Sorry, it's been bugging me.


----------



## Gunz (Nov 10, 2015)

Heed and learn


From the Department of Redundancy    Department


----------

